# Smoked Mexican Cornbread



## hoppin mama

This is the best cornbread recipe ive found for the smoker so far its moist and rises like it should. This is the cornbread we cooked over the weekend.

1C.yellow cornmeal
1C. flour sifted
2TBSP sugar
4tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp salt
1 large egg
1C butter milk
1/3 C. sour cream
1/4C. veg. oil
2TBSP chopped jalapenos  fine chopped

Mix everything until it comes together. Grease cast iron skillet lightly pour batter in put in smoker. Just like in the oven just watch it when you put a toothpick in the center and it comes out clean it done. We did ours at 240 for about 1 hr or less.


----------



## tonto1117

Thanks for sharing hoppin mama, that was a really nice feast you and the hubby made 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. What size was the cast iron skillet ya'll used the other day?? I'm guessing 12"???


----------



## cajunsmoker

Thanks for the recipe.  I'm trying it out on my next smoke.  The pic of yours looks great


----------



## bigal

Hoppin Mama, that was a great look'n feast!  You should also be very proud of your girls, including the one in the middle w/the hat!  :)

Look'n forward to hear'n how the new "toys" work.

Glad to see you on here.  Nice look'n smoker too!  Better than "his".  :)


----------



## deejaydebi

Looks good Hopin Mama I'll have to try it!

Thanks!


----------



## hoppin mama

You know like with any recipe it aint etched in stone a little bacon or corn or every red bell pepper would be good just depends on your taste or menu guess you can tell im the recipe gal right now im working on ways to use the left overs not as easy as you would think. Hope you try it out please let me know what you think it would be nice to have a fresh opinion my test subjects are kinda wore out lol.


----------



## hoppin mama

Yes it was a 12' just a light spray of oil wiped it down with a paper towel and you are good to go.


----------



## hoppin mama

Im always proud of this family but make no mistake a meal like that one i put them all to work the kitchen good food makes a lot of good times. I cant wait to try the new toys out cast iron cook ware is a little hard to find but works and holds up on the smoker great.


----------



## dougmays

hoppin mama said:


> This is the best cornbread recipe ive found for the smoker so far its moist and rises like it should. This is the cornbread we cooked over the weekend.
> 
> 1C.yellow cornmeal
> 1C. flour sifted
> 2TBSP sugar
> 4tsp baking powder
> 1/2 tsp salt
> 1 large egg
> 1C butter milk
> 1/3 C. sour cream
> 1/4C. veg. oil
> 2TBSP chopped jalapenos fine chopped
> 
> Mix everything until it comes together. Grease cast iron skillet lightly pour batter in put in smoker. Just like in the oven just watch it when you put a toothpick in the center and it comes out clean it done. We did ours at 240 for about 1 hr or less.


I know this is an old post but I'm curious about making cornbread on the smoker opposed to higher temps in the oven...

Could this "batter" be made a day or 2 ahead and then poured into the skillet when your ready to cook it?


----------

